
Flaw in iPhone, iPads may have allowed hackers to steal data for years - origgm
https://reuters.com/article/idUSKCN2242IK
======
et-al
The existing thread's title isn't close to this, but this is a dupe of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22944690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22944690)

------
css
The flaw in question:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22944690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22944690)

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22944690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22944690)

------
1cvmask
Apple after this exploit will have raise the ante and offer larger rewards to
the bug bounty programs and white hat groups.

